# Gnu but not Old : )



## Byrdbones (Apr 10, 2014)

Hey all, greetings from Connecticut. New to the forums, lurked around here and there to see reviews, etc., but felt I should join since I always want to contribute and I have some questions of my own.

I started boarding when I was in 3rd grade (ski bus kid) and been doing it ever since (minus a 3 season hiatus when I turned 18, 23 now) This is my second season back on the stick (please don't add a pun, or take that the wrong way) and it's never felt better. :laugh:

Been hitting some NE mountains, Butternut / Okemo / Mt. Snow mostly this year. Local: Ski Sundown for practice and lil park practice. 

Word.


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

nice! welcome back to the sport! head up to NH next year. theres some great challenging terrain up here.


----------



## Bertieman (Jan 19, 2014)

Greetings from CT as well :laugh:


----------

